# Thinking of returning



## kyle.s. (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all,

I used to take Tang Soo Do from Grand Master Chon but ended up leaving about 7 years ago after I got into high school and what not.  Now that I'm in college and I'm moving up to State College PA, I've been thinking about getting back into practice.

I was a black belt (1 test away from the 2-stripe test) but I remember little to none of anything. Is there anyone out there from State College that partakes in practice that can point me towards anywhere to train at?


----------



## cdunn (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not near State College, and am unfamiliar with any instructors in the area, and so cannot endorse anyone. A brief search of the interblags reveals this instructor, though. 

Good luck.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jan 13, 2012)

Check www.tangsoodoworld.com

I would recommend Clyde's Martial Arts but her nearest class is in Philipsburg, PA.


----------



## Buka (Jan 13, 2012)

Best of luck, bro. Go somewhere, anywhere, while that feeling lasts.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 14, 2012)

If there's no TSD close enough go for a Shotokan or Wado Ryu karate club instead, TSD was taken from them so will be close enough for you to be able to fit in and you'll find you will remember more as you do it.


----------

